# Pictures from Glacier National Park Trip



## Greg G (Aug 11, 2015)

Finally sorted through all my photos  (click on the first photo and select slideshow)

https://plus.google.com/photos/104032461920437224005/albums/6173970038678630497?banner=pwa

Enjoyed this trip immensely even though the east half of Going to the Sun Road was closed a few days after I arrived there due to the fires.   Will just have to visit again (and add Waterton Lakes National Park in Canada to the trip)

Greg


----------



## presley (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for posting those! It looks great.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Greg.  Glacier NP is a national treasure!


----------



## Greg G (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the comments.   I think GNP is my favorite park so far  (still have many parks to visit and revisit though).  Even though I'm back I've been following the news on the fires and watching the webcams in the park.  

Greg


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2015)

Glad you had a great trip, Greg, and made it home safely.  With the fires you dealt with, the stories and pictures are sure to be even more meaningful.  I'm about to check out the pictures.

Keep traveling,
Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 16, 2015)

Great photos, Greg.  Thanks for sharing.  It's been quite a while since we've visited GNP, so we may need to get back there before too long.


----------



## uop1497 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Greg, 

We have a trip to Glacier Park coming up next month . Do you have any good tips to share . This will be my first family trip to this park . Your pictures are beautiful . 

And I hope we can see some of the wonderful scenery and animal too .


----------



## Greg G (Aug 16, 2015)

uop1497

What side(s) of the park are you staying on or where in the park are you staying?  One thing that is certain is if you are going hiking then you either need to get up early to get to the parking areas of the trail heads OR park at the visitor centers and use the shuttles .  Somehow we got lucky in that the 3 hikes my wife came on with me we found parking spots even though we probably left around 10 or so to go to the park (my wife's a late riser).  For the Hidden Lake hike from Logan Pass I left around 7:00am from Whitefish and got to Logan pass around 8:30 or so and the parking lot was half full.

Greg


----------



## uop1497 (Aug 17, 2015)

Greg G said:


> uop1497
> 
> What side(s) of the park are you staying on or where in the park are you staying?  One thing that is certain is if you are going hiking then you either need to get up early to get to the parking areas of the trail heads OR park at the visitor centers and use the shuttles .  Somehow we got lucky in that the 3 hikes my wife came on with me we found parking spots even though we probably left around 10 or so to go to the park (my wife's a late riser).  For the Hidden Lake hike from Logan Pass I left around 7:00am from Whitefish and got to Logan pass around 8:30 or so and the parking lot was half full.
> 
> Greg



We will stay at NENASTAKO VILLAGE AT MEADOW LAKE.


----------



## ml855 (Aug 30, 2015)

Love GNP,  your photos bought back so many memories from our trip a couple of years ago.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 30, 2015)

Thx ml855.  uop1497, I've been watching the GNP webcams and reading the updates on the fires, both in GNP as well as in Washington, Montana, and Canada as the smoke from those fires has blown into GNP as well.  Boy, most of the times I've checked the webcams the Lake McDonald,  Two Medicine, and even Many Glacier ones have shown most of their mountain views covered by smoke.  Hopefully it will have subsided by the time you get there.  The latest update in a bizarre twist of events is that Going to the Sun Road is fully open while Highway 2, which goes around the southern boundary of the park, has a section of it closed around Essex.
You're probably already familiar with this gov't national park website but just in case it is http://www.nps.gov/glac/index.htm.  Among the wealth of information it includes info on the trail and road status in the park plus the webcams.

Greg


----------



## Lydlady (Aug 30, 2015)

Hoping to visit GNP next year. We had previously planned to go this September but glad we didn't. SIL lives in Kalispell and said she can't even see the mountains because of all the smoke.


----------



## uop1497 (Aug 30, 2015)

Greg,

Thank you for informing me of the fire.  I still have sometime and hope the fire will be gone by that time.


----------



## lschaaf (Aug 31, 2015)

We just got back from Montana this morning.  Unfortunately, we couldn't even see the mountain tops, the smoke was so heavy on the west side of the park.  I hope the rain today knocked some of it away!!


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 26, 2015)

hello,

We just got back from our Glacier National park trip . We moved our trip 2 week later to avoid the smoke in the air.

The scenery is very beautiful in Kalispell and in the Glacier park .The leaves changing color and they look so beautiful .We were able to do a partial drive Go to the Sun road (we entered from the west side to Logan pass) . The drive to the sun road has many beautiful scenery and we love them ALL. DH take many beautiful images along the way.  We did hiking to the hidden lake at Logan pass.

We drove into St Mary area to see the lake and two medicine  as well . We saw many deer and a few bears along the way . We visited Mc Donald & Flat head lake and many small lakes. They all very pretty in this time of year

The 2 bedroom condor is clean and has all supplies ( pot, pan ect)  needed for our trip. There is a number 1 grocery about a mile from Meadow Lake Resort . We plan to be back to visit another half of go to the sun Road in the future.

I would like to thank ALL Tuggers who help answers my questions for this trip.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 1, 2015)

uop1497

Glad to hear you had a good time and changed your stay to after the smoke in the area had subsided.  How'd you like Meadow Lake resort?
Would love to see some of the pics your husband took as I bet the fall colors were pretty.  Did you encounter any snow during your stay?  Yes, I also need to go back again to see the east half of Going To The Sun Road.

Greg


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing, makes me want to go back.


----------

